# Furnished accom short term



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi all, I'm coming over 29th dec to live finally any one know of a good short term rental for approx 2 month?? Good facilities and clean place?? Approx 8500-9000 a month

Thanks


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

craignewcastle said:


> Hi all, I'm coming over 29th dec to live finally any one know of a good short term rental for approx 2 month?? Good facilities and clean place?? Approx 8500-9000 a month
> 
> Thanks


The place near my flat offers for 9500 AED/month: Promotions - Corp Executive Hotel Apartments Al Barsha It is walking distance to the Mall of the Emirates and, therefore, the Metro. Traffic is crap, but *shrug* that's just like anywhere.

-md000/Mike


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

You can get a 1 bed furnished apartment in Marina Diamonds near to metro station in Dubai Marina for approx 7000-8000 per month but these wont be serviced.


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

We stayed a month in the greens with these guys........
PK Group | Property for sale and rent in Dubai .....apartment was ok ,also have stayed in Dorra bay in the marina ,they have some serviced apartments available short term.
Good luck.


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

confused.dom said:


> We stayed a month in the greens with these guys........
> PK Group | Property for sale and rent in Dubai .....apartment was ok ,also have stayed in Dorra bay in the marina ,they have some serviced apartments available short term.
> Good luck.


Was ok..? The greens is where we would like to be due to my partners working at regents school! Is the views a nice place to live? Am finding the greens and views about the same price thanks


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

craignewcastle said:


> Was ok..? The greens is where we would like to be due to my partners working at regents school! Is the views a nice place to live? Am finding the greens and views about the same price thanks


The greens very nice to live (imo) ,well landscaped ,nice walks around lakes ,has a supermarket etc. Next to Tecom for a pint if desired.
Would make perfect sense to locate there as you would cut out the commute.
It's very easy to get to all areas ,easy access to SZ road.
Apartment we had from PK a bit frayed around the edges but fine as a temporary pad.
The greens 10 clusters of 4 blocks set around pool and courtyards.
Some blocks/flats better looked after than others.
The views ,golf towers ,fairways ,mosela ,turia ,una,travo and arno all newer developments set around lakes and flanking golf course.Look nice from outside.
All easily walkable to regent now ,but come june onwards probably only the closer buildings walkable due to humidity.

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Best of luck.


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks very much that's a great help!!


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

craignewcastle said:


> Thanks very much that's a great help!!


If you are staying short term while looking for an apartment you could try the Ramee Rose Hotel in Tecom which is just beside the greens/views. You will get a good deal on a suite there which is huge, and all the advantages of a Hotel stay.
I am pretty sure you would get it for less than 9000 including breakfast, if you stayed two months.
Some of my colleagues have done this recently and no complaints so long as you stay on a floor well away from the night-club.
Good luck!


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi I've looked in to this I defo want a apartment in the greens somewhere just not sure which apartment block is the best for facilities etc thanks


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

craignewcastle said:


> Hi I've looked in to this I defo want a apartment in the greens somewhere just not sure which apartment block is the best for facilities etc thanks


I have been living in the Links towers for the past two years or so and it is pretty good/great.
Lovely, very well maintained pool, great gymn, five mins walk along the lake to the Greens village, Choitharams supermarket, coffee shops laundry etc.
I know the other apartment blocks in the Greens quite well too all of the high rises are new so pretty good facilites, the management sometimes lets them down though, cant understand why.
If you can find one in the Links you can't go wrong.


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi been looking for an apartment in the links but no joy at all!! Must all be taken up :-(


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

craignewcastle said:


> Hi been looking for an apartment in the links but no joy at all!! Must all be taken up :-(


Did you try with group 4 ? They have an office in the greens.


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

No I havnt I'll check it out only checked with pk rental!! Thanks


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

RedMac said:


> Did you try with group 4 ? They have an office in the greens.


Could you tell me if group 4 have a email?


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

craignewcastle said:


> Could you tell me if group 4 have a email?


'sorry my mistake the company is called group7 if you google group7 the greens dubai you will get their details


----------



## bjpause (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Craignewcastle, we used the MSG company, check out their website, they have short term furnished accom, we stayed at the Dubai Arch in the JLT complex, easy commuting downtown also close to the metro link and McGettigans Irish pub!


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

bjpause said:


> Hi Craignewcastle, we used the MSG company, check out their website, they have short term furnished accom, we stayed at the Dubai Arch in the JLT complex, easy commuting downtown also close to the metro link and McGettigans Irish pub!


Hi thanks for your help! Managed to get sorted with pk rentals


----------

